# Help ID



## Cweigel (May 28, 2013)

Got these two guys yesterday, was just wondering what Cichlids they were.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1st is Victorian area. Hard to be sure, or even know if pure. Male. Does he ever show any markings? Maybe compare to Pundamilia nyererei. Dunno.

2nd Male Red Zebra or Red Zebra hybrid.


----------



## Cweigel (May 28, 2013)

Yes he has some dark black baring across the head (hard to see in pic) and light black baring vertical down the rest of the body. looked at some Pundamilia nyererei very similar.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Really doubt that is _Pundamilia nyererei_. Looks more like _Xyistochromis_ sp. "kyoga flameback". http://www.cichlidforums.com/showthread.php?45923-Kyoga-Flameback


----------



## Cweigel (May 28, 2013)

After doing a bit of searching the first guy ended up being a Haplochromis sp.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Cweigel said:


> After doing a bit of searching the first guy ended up being a Haplochromis sp.


That specification as a "Haplochromis sp." really isn't descriptive at all. Most of the Lake Victoria cichlids in the hobby are Haplochromides. Haplochromis is simply the generic genera they were all initially assigned to until they could be classified.

I think BC in SK made a very reasonable guess. It looks like either a Kyoga flameback or a Kyoga flameback hybrid to me.

Kevin


----------



## Cweigel (May 28, 2013)

StructureGuy said:


> Cweigel said:
> 
> 
> > After doing a bit of searching the first guy ended up being a Haplochromis sp.
> ...


Alright i am pretty new to cichlids so i didn't know that, thank you for the info.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like a flame back to me too


----------

